# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  عدم حذف دیتا!

## shima_sadeghian

سلام 
من یک اسکریپت لایک خیلی خیلی ساده نوشتم و رو وبلاگ yii1  تست کردم و کارم میکنه . حال میخوام بعد از حذف پست جدول مربوط به لایک های اون نوشته نیز حذف بشه
اینجوری نوشتم تو مدل post  هام که وقتی نوشته ای پاک شد این کد اجرا بشه که نمیشه
protected function afterDelete()
{
    parent::afterDelete();
    Like::model()->deleteAll('post_id='.$this->id);
 
}

مشکل کارم کجاست؟ ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

